
Ask HN: Anyone here work at Twitter? - twitterguy
I’m with a profitable social media startup and we’re trying to understand the Twitter platform better. If you work at Twitter I would love to connect with you and of course compensate you for your time! We’re willing to pay a few thousand just to get some questions answered over the phone :)<p>First come first serve, please email brianshred [at] fastmail.com
======
borplk
smooooth

~~~
twitterguy
Lol, I edited the post so it reads less fishy and mysterious. We're just
looking for someone to explain things like rate limits and rules to abide by
so accounts don't get locked. Twitters official support is pretty bad.

~~~
jxub
Tweepy API documentation might have some info on the topic too.

